# open debridement of rotator cuff tear



## reneepeterson (Oct 14, 2009)

When an open subacromial decompression (acromioplasty) is performed and the rotator cuff is debrided and not repaired, what CPT code is used for the debridement?


----------



## BCrandall (Oct 21, 2009)

Was anything else done? If not you'll have to use a debridement code like 23076...


----------

